# How to hide a shared folder



## ralen (Sep 8, 2007)

How can I hide a shared folder from everyone on my home network except my own laptop?

The shared folder is on one of MY PC's, and I need to have access to it only on my laptop, but cant allow other users of the network to see/ access it.

Any ways round this?


----------



## refuso (Sep 15, 2007)

Right click on the folder you want to hide; and select *'Sharing and Security' *- Enter a share name for your folder, or a drive, and add a $ to the end of it, example: *privatefolder$*

This will hide the folder on the network, and in *'My Network Places' *- people will only be able to access the folder if they know the name.

To access the folder, you may also want to map a network drive. Double click on *My Computer*, then go to *Tools* along the menu bar, and *'Map a Network Drive'*. Everything here is pretty self explanitory, pick the folder on the network you want to access, make sure to check the box *'Reconnect at login'* otherwise you'll have to create the map every time you reboot.


----------



## ralen (Sep 8, 2007)

refuso said:


> Right click on the folder you want to hide; and select *'Sharing and Security' *- Enter a share name for your folder, or a drive, and add a $ to the end of it, example: *privatefolder$*
> 
> This will hide the folder on the network, and in *'My Network Places' *- people will only be able to access the folder if they know the name.
> 
> To access the folder, you may also want to map a network drive. Double click on *My Computer*, then go to *Tools* along the menu bar, and *'Map a Network Drive'*. Everything here is pretty self explanitory, pick the folder on the network you want to access, make sure to check the box *'Reconnect at login'* otherwise you'll have to create the map every time you reboot.



Hi.

Thanks very much for that. Very helpful indeed. I wish everything were this easy :grin:


----------

